# recharging Nitra-Zorb



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

Does anyone know how to recharge a Nitra-Zorb filter media bag? I think I have thrown away the instructions that came with it away. I was thinking its was some kinda salt solution or something...not for sure? Anyone?*c/p*


----------



## WalkGood (Dec 8, 2012)

Did u ever find an answer?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Dissolve 4 tablespoons of NON iodised salt in 8 oz.warm water.Soak nitra zorb pouch for 2 hours.Rinse and your done.


----------

